# Removing wheel trucks metal pin not screws



## robz (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, I have a car just acquired at a show, I would like to change over the coupler to Kadee from the horn style. The problem is the trucks are held on with some sort of metal pin and not screws? Any thoughts on how to get around this with out breaking the trucks? I have another old car that has a plastic pin with a knob at the end, I broke the truck trying to get them off.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You have to remove the body and go in from the top. Maybe they have a slightly sprung, splayed, pin shank that you'll have to pinch together and press out the bottom away from the truck.


----------



## robz (Feb 8, 2017)

The pin seems solid and is in sorta of a recessed hole on the top of the car. I'm thinking I may have to drill it out, glue a stryrene rod, drill & tap and then screw the wheel truck in? Or does this way over kill?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The pin looks similar to the plastic pins that I've
encountered. If it is, it is held in by friction. Try
a narrow blade putty knife or some such as a pry
between the truck and the mounting. Go easy on
it.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, you probably are trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear with this project.

Rather than drilling it out, I would do as Don suggests. If it does break, then you're no worse off than you would be if you drilled it out. Of course, maybe a better project would just be to replace the trucks completely with something more detailed that will take a metal wheelset.


----------

